# frappáns



## KennyHun

Sziasztok!

Munkába menet eszembe jutott, hogy már egyszer eszembe jutott ez. Nem tudok semmi frappánsat a frappánsra. 
Francia frappant, angol striking egész más azért.

A snappy talán a legközelebbi, amit sikerült előkotornom - az apt, appropriate és társai megint csak nem hozzák az egész jelentéstartalmat. (Mondjuk sokszor ez nem is lehetséges, de hátha valaki okos tud valami jobbat.)

Ötletek?

Ilyesmi mondatban, hogy "Várom a frappáns javaslatokat (filmcím fordítására)" stb. (Mondjuk itt speciel lehet, hogy egy sima "best" megtenné angolul - give me your best suggestions/ideas/attempts vagy valami.) De általánosabban véve szeretnék valami jobbat találni, ha van.

Köszönöm előre is az ötletelést.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Kenny!

Igen, ez szerintem is az a típusú szó, amit adott szövegösszefüggésben kell vizsgálni, mert nincs rá általánosan frappáns (többé-kevésbé: _exact_ is lehetne itt) fordítás. A te példamondatodban is csak "költeni" lehet. (Ezért javaslom, hogy anyanyelvi beszélőkkel is ellenőriztesd le esetleg a következő javaslatokat.)
Szóba jöhetnek: 
I'm looking forward to hearing your _suitable_/_fitting_/_handy_/_sharp_, -esetleg, elvonatkoztatva- _imaginative_/_eye catching_ suggestions.


----------



## jazyk

Talán "provocative suggestions" is lehet.


----------



## franknagy

jazyk said:


> Talán "provocative suggestions" is lehet.


Striking.


----------



## KennyHun

De a striking nem egyenlő frappáns. Egy frappáns válasz vagy megoldás stb. nem striking. Igazából nem tudok olyan esetet, ahol a frappánsra megfelelő fordítás lenne a striking.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, a _striking_ inkább a szembetűnőséget, feltűnőséget domborítja ki, míg a frappáns a "pontodaillőséget" (mert időben is gyorsan jön és tartalmában is "tökéletes" egyszerre).


----------



## tomtombp

Witty?


----------



## tomtombp

Lehet, hogy a "witty" inkább "szellemes", de a "frappáns" és a "szellemes" nincsenek túl messze egymástól, főleg, ha egy válaszról van szó. Megoldás esetén már kicsit mást jelent a kettő.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem lenne első a szótárban, de szerintem jó, tom!


----------



## alias_hun

Csak pár ötlet, hátha valamilyen kontextusban jól jöhet: witty, clever.


----------

